# I want to choose army that isn't overplayed



## McVador (Jun 1, 2009)

Howdy, I just started playing miniature war games and I'm trying to decide which 40K army to invest in. I already read the sticky thread about choosing an army, but there's one factor it didn't get into: 
which armies are the most popular?

This matters to me because I don't want to play an army if there are already a relatively large percentage of players using it (games containing diverse forces are always more interesting). It seams that a lot of people really like the Tyranids... are they overplayed? And are there any armies that hardly anyone play?

There's one other thing I'm taking into account: 
I don't want to play an army that people consider "cheesy" (as in, so easy to use that even noobs can win more than half the time with it). 

I've heard the Eldar are like that, and I know how people who go to my local gaming-pad regard the High Elves of Warhammer Fantasy. They really seem to detest them! It's too bad because they look like an interesting force (lions pulling a chariot!)

Thanks in advance!

- Jeremy O.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

depends on area, round my area marines are the most common army, to the point where some times the only army you'll see in store is marines, and it could be like that for months, or the longest so far a year (yes an entire year of me being the only person not playing marines)

Marines flourish, Eldar are rare, Chaos are rare, Tyranids are rare, Orks are a little rare, Guard are average, necrons used to be rare but are becoming none existent, Dark Eldar are very rare, Tau are very rare, daemonhunters don't exist, witch hunters are rare, daemons are rare, and I think thats everyone


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Space Marines are traditionally the most popular army (Imperial and Chaos). 

The concept of popular armies is a difficult one aside from what is mentioned above. As new codices come out armies get more powerful etc. 

If you like Tyranids go for Tyranids. I don't think they are overplayed. If you want something that is quite possibly the least played army go for Dark Eldar.


----------



## Flexen (Aug 19, 2008)

I think everyone starts out wanting to play an army that isn't over played. However, in my experience, everyone ends up going with a popular army because more people are around to help them with difficult rules, more people around to share good strategies, and the stores carry many more options for popular armies.

I started with Imp Guard because no one was playing them at the time, but they were woefully underpowered. I then went to tyranids because hardly anyone played them, then the new codex came out for them and all the sudden everyone was playing them. After 4 more armies, I have seen and played enough to make an informed decision.

I would suggest going to your local game store and try playing a couple different armies. I am sure someone will share an apoc army or the store will lend you an army to try out. You can also pick up the codexes of your top 3 choices and read them cover to cover.

Pick an army you like to look at, you enjoy assembling, you enjoy playing and you can't go wrong. Personally, I introduce all the new players to SM first, they are pretty easy to get the hang of and since they are slightly more OP than the other armies, they are more forgiving.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

40K- other then space marines most armies are pretty equal- look around at your local store or ask which armies havent been seen lately.

WFB- hive elves and dwarf gun lines are almost universally hated (they arent hated by those own OWN them...) but most armies seem ok. I play ogres, which are rarely seen (mostly cos they're fun but rubbish). Skaven, Lizardmen and Tomb Kings arent played much near me. I dont think tomb kings would suit a beginner though- Lizardmen could do well.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is the list of Warhammer 40k armies and my opinion on them.

Chaos Daemons:
-not played by a lot of people
-lots of conversion and modeling ideas
-can be used for fantasy too
-can be considered cheesy depending on build
-does not have a hard learning curve

Chaos Space Marines
-almost played as much as normal marines
-lots of different ways to play the army
-not really cheesy
-not hard to win with

Daemonhunters
-cool looking armies with awesome models
-expensive
-hard to win with
-not very many people play it due to cost, winability

Dark Eldar
-hardly anyone plays it
-can be really hard to win, or really cheesy
-models are kind of ugly

Eldar
-lots of different ways to play the army
-enough people play it, but not everyone
-can be hard to win, but gets easier once you learn the army
-can be frustrating to play against but not cheesy

Imperial Guard
-played quite a bit because its the new flavour of the month
-probably see less as time goes on
-pretty evenly balanced army with lots of different ways to field a competitive army

Necrons
-not really played as they tend to be dull
-can be pretty hard to win with
-very one way in how they play, games can be pretty dull and boring
-not a lot of modeling choices but can be easily painted

Orks
-seems to be a trend army (played because its new and has cool stuff)
-mostly played one way (rush forward)
-pretty easy to learn tactics
-shouldn't get much complaining about how good they are by opponent

Space Marine
-almost everyone plays them, enough said

Tau Empire
-Not played as much, but seems like a lot of people have the army
-All shooty no cc
-Can take some time to learn how to play them properly

Tyranids
-Seems like a lot of people play this
-can be played shooty and combaty
-easily painted
-shooty army can be cheesy and will probably hear complaining, kinda rightfully so in my opinion

Witchhunters
-not many people play it as it is an expensive army to build
-can be God awful destructive if played properly. Some people might call it cheesy
-can take some time to learn how to use them properly


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

SM's are by far the most used army.
CSM are ever more popular
Necrons (IMO) are much too boring, as you have only a few choices, and even less that work, everyone's necron army is practically the same.
Orks are more popular amongst younger players and people who like converting their models (making new models out of existing kits).
Tau Hardly played, and there is really only one way to play - Shoot the enemy.
IG Not really for CC, mainly mass troops with lots of tanks and heavy weapons. not too common.
Tyranids Tyranids are the opposite of tau. There is really only one way to play. Get as close to the opponent and rip them to pieces. Not too common
Eldar and DE Eldar are about halfway with collectore, but DE are quite rare. Ive heard them be compared with glass cannons - fragile, but if you play them right, deadly. If you have a tactical mind, maybe, but if i were you, get used to the game with another army, then move over. If you are confident you have a great tactical mind and read the rulebook and codex every night before you go to bed, take a look at what people recommend to field, then field them, you could. Just don't expext to win your first few games.

Get assault on black reach to get used to the game, and play it with a few people. It isn't really a balanced game that comes in the box, but if you switch armies every time you play, you get used to playing, and get used to using tactics and strategies to pull through.

About the high elves, If you feel they aare the right army for you, go with them.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is unusual that you wanted an underplayed army to start off with. I started with the most popular which is space marines to learn the game and how tactics are used plus space marines are rather forgiving if you mess up. Then as time went on I preferred less played armies so I went with orks now they are the flavor of the month at my local GW so I have switched to daemons. 

I would talk to the people at your local store and see what most people are playing. Nids usually aren't played that much so if you like them go for them. You can do cool convertions and get tons of tactics on this forum. Space marines both regular and chaos are the most popular, eldar can be cheesy in certain set ups but usually people can't handle eldar armies so they are labeled as cheesy. Imperial guard with their new releases will probably be the flavor of the month in the coming months and the rest of the 40K line is usually not seen much. A wicked army to play that is not seen much is dark eldar since it is not seen much people don't know how to handle it. So my dark eldar army usually get called cheesy.


----------



## McVador (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow thanks guys!
That was the exact kind of response I was looking for, 7 times over.
I love strategy/war gaming, and I love games like Magic that are collectible, because it lets you really personalize your force. Miniature gaming is even better since you also get to paint your force, which guarantees that you'll see something new every time you play someone new! It's almost like we're raising our own little alien children who do nothing but play and war and warplay at every opportunity! 

Thanks again for the thorough answers! One last thing:
I don't suppose anyone knows if theres a place online that does polls regularly? That would be interesting to see the results through time (and space, perhaps).


The only reason why I haven't been playing Warhammer for the last 15 years (I'm 28) is the lack of players in my small town, but I just recently found a store that has 8 tables and is always full of players!

Warhammer seams so interesting because of the huge amount of store/background it comes with and, of course, the huge range of models to pick from!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a link to a poll here for percentages

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38119&highlight=army


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A word of caution - the rules of Magic are a lot more clear cut than GWs...basic rules are a gift, but the biggies...well, there's no chaining for one thing...

It's a hell of a lot of fun though. Strangely, the 40k Card game by Sabertooth was the best TCG I've ever played...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The major problem with playing the 'unpopular' armies is the whole bandwagon thing that happens when the codex gets redone. I was the only DH player in my club when I joined, 3 years ago. Since then, two others have tried them and decided that they really don't suit their play style or dislike their rules [I chose them because I liked their look and background, not because of rules.] 
I've been playing SM for over 20 years - yet I still get the whole "SM=noob" thing when I go somewhere new. In many cases, I've been playing them longer than these people have been alive.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Look towards Daemons, Tau, Dark Eldar, or Grey Knights


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Pure Grey Knights is extremely rare, the rarest in my opinion. Dark Eldar are also very few in number as well as the Deathwing from the Dark Angels.

Pure Grey Knights/Deathwing is gimping yourself, choosing to restrict what units you take to make it more interesting. There's no positive gaming wise for intentionally making it harder for yourself, though I find it quite satisfying, I have immense fun when I wack out the GK. 

The three I have listed require more finesse to use on the tabletop, only using them in a particular way is going to get you victory (so should you ever bump into someone else who uses them, chances are your lists will be very similar).

Expect a steep learning curve and hope for a lot of luck in your first few games (or just try and be a tactical genius like me (joking...)).

Chaos Daemons are somewhat rarer too, though I don't know why, I find them to be powerful, if a little too random.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Eldar are the rarest of them all... possibly because the models break every single time you take them off the shelf..


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Darl Eldar are just too far out of the love of GW- no new models for about 10 years (at least not much), an age old Codex that just means they either suck or rock (no middle ground). They are definately a wait and see army- should get a new dex 2010 or early 2011.. before that they just arent worth the effort.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Not many of us play Dark Eldar.
And the newbie Chaos players all play "Black Legion" now (ya, right), so you might consider trying an actual Legion, such as Thousand Sons, World Eaters, and so on.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Dark Eldar are the rarest of them all... possibly because the models break every single time you take them off the shelf..



I've never had that problem.
The Eldar are a different matter, though; for instance, the Harlequin Troupe Master's mold makes it very fragile with how the sword-hand has to be attached...


----------

